# Agility Show-N-Go



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo has his very first Agility show-N-Go this coming Sunday. These show and gos are few and far between so I'm very excited that I found one before Enzo's very first agility trial coming in Nov.


I will be posting pictures and maybe a small video soon


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You need to arrange a cheering section!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

More like a laughing section lol

Enzo can be such a clown and add Sam in the mix, I have my work cutout for me lol


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So exciting!

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can't wait to see pics !! I think you'll get more comic relief from that labby! If they are anything like my sister's labs, oh my gosh, you never knew what to expect! LOL..I bet Enzo will be the star of the show!

Have fun! I wish we had more show n go's around here, sadly, the no longer even exist!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree I'm really going to enjoy these two. I will post pictures very soon.

We had training Lastnight and you can tell their putting things together but Enzo is going to be a star....


----------

